# Made my first long highway trip in the diesel



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Drove to the Nashville area and back home this weekend. Did about 9 over the posted speed limit almost the entire trip.

During the drive the highest average I saw was 55.4 MPG. Arrived in the Nashville area with an average of 49.1 MPG over 564.8 miles. 

I account the loss of MPG due to going from flat land and 55 MPH speed limits to hills and 70 MPH speed limits. First trip was also started at midnight, it was cooler out, no A/C used, and no major traffic jams.









On the drive back to Wisconsin, I did not reset the average MPG or trip meters. The drive back was started around 11AM during the day and it was hot. I had the A/C running all but the last two hours or so of the trip. I was also stuck in standing traffic for over an hour. The drive back was a longer distance (started first half from work), and we stopped in Louisville to see some sights on the way back.

Overall trip average over 1202 miles was 46.8 MPG. Can't complain a bit, I got over what it's rated for. Love this car! :eusa_clap:


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice accomplishment!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks good Sir


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

A great trip and mileage!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

CTD = beast


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Always nice to hear of people enjoying the MPG of their diesels


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

That sounds like a good trip all around. ccasion14:


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Great mileage. I went from Elkhorn, Wi to Dubuque, IA (about 140 miles one way) this past weekend and my round trip average was 54 on the way there and 52 on the way back. I was pleased as heck.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Great mileage. Can't get that out of my wife's LTZ.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

This car really shines on the highway


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Excellent... Gotta love the mileage this little diesel achieves...


----------

